# 2nd bowl



## Deanoside (Oct 21, 2017)

This is the second bowl I've done .I think it turned out good but you guys are the pros let me know what you think

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## phinds (Oct 21, 2017)

Nice. Is that elm?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ken Martin (Oct 21, 2017)

That looks great!!
The only criticism I have is that you turned around the pith, the center ring of the log. That’s where the cracks radiate from. Other than that, carry on! You’re doing fine!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Deanoside (Oct 21, 2017)

phinds said:


> Nice. Is that elm?


To tell you the truth I don't know .A friend of mine had some old dried out logs in the backyard so I grabbed a few of the logs and turned them


----------



## Smitty (Oct 21, 2017)

Very nice bowl. I see that you did that on your Shopsmith. Do you use your Shopsmith regulary for turning?
I have one of those old Shopsmith 10er's that I have set up to use exclusivley as a lathe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deanoside (Oct 22, 2017)

Ken Martrin said:


> That looks great!!
> The only criticism I have is that you turned around the pith, the center ring of the log. That’s where the cracks radiate from. Other than that, carry on! You’re doing fine!





Smitty said:


> Very nice bowl. I see that you did that on your Shopsmith. Do you use your Shopsmith regulary for turning?
> I have one of those old Shopsmith 10er's that I have set up to use exclusivley as a lathe.





Smitty said:


> Very nice bowl. I see that you did that on your Shopsmith. Do you use your Shopsmith regulary for turning?
> I have one of those old Shopsmith 10er's that I have set up to use exclusivley as a lathe.


I recently Rescued the shop Smith from the scrapyard. I was doing some concrete work at the scrap yard and watched a guy come in and kick the shopsmith off the back of his truck. As soon as he left I pulled it out of the pile Along with quite a few of the attachments .I asked a scrapyard owner it's if I could take it and he gave it to me.
To my surprise when I got it home it was still in really good condition Aside from the bent table.To answer your question yes I'm going to use it as a lathe and a drill press

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 22, 2017)

Like the rim of the bowl. Did you turn it fairly green? Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 22, 2017)

Dean that looks great to me! Nice details. BTW is that you with the huge pair of tunas in the pic in the background?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smitty (Oct 22, 2017)

Great find on that Shopsmith.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 22, 2017)

Nice bowl Dean, I like the little bead on the bottom! Tony 

By the way, great save on the Shopsmith!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Deanoside (Oct 22, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Dean that looks great to me! Nice details. BTW is that you with the huge pair of tunas in the pic in the background?


Yes sir 247lb./263lb yellowfin

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Deanoside (Oct 22, 2017)

phinds said:


> Nice. Is that elm?


I call my buddy and it is and old juniper treeThat he cut down 5 years ago


----------



## Deanoside (Oct 22, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Like the rim of the bowl. Did you turn it fairly green? Chuck


No it was dry.Friend of mine cut down His tree and the wood had been sitting in a pile the last 5 years

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 22, 2017)

Deanoside said:


> Yes sir 247lb./263lb yellowfin


Holy smokes man, that's bragging rights for sure, were you on a boat out of San Diego? I lived there for 25 years and have been out on quite a few of the long rangers, never caught any that came close to those though...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deanoside (Oct 22, 2017)

Yes Out of San Diego on the vagabond on a 10 day tripI will take a better picture when I get home


----------



## David Hill (Oct 22, 2017)

I started “turning” with my Shopsmith— had seen a tv show with it being done—/ that's all it took. 
Looking back, while it was good for experience— they don’t make very good lathes. I did it whole hog— even bought the heavy duty lathe rest. Be very careful with catches, you’ll bend the spindle & that gets expen$ive, not to mention that the machine will dance like crazy with out of balance blanks.
If you try the speed reducer/ increaser, know that they won’t last long at all in lathe mode—_I just know that._
Nice bowl btw. End grain too (not my fave to do)— took time on your machine

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Deanoside (Oct 23, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Dean that looks great to me! Nice details. BTW is that you with the huge pair of tunas in the pic in the background?

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 23, 2017)

Cool! Looks like you got some of everything..... were you down on the ridge?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Deanoside (Oct 23, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Cool! Looks like you got some of everything..... were you down on the ridge?


Potato bank for the tuna and the rest of the time was alajos rock and A few more spots headed backup


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 23, 2017)

Cool, I fished the Potato Bank once on a trip with the Spirit of Adventure, no one landed any cows though.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dennisp42 (Oct 29, 2017)

Really nice bowl. I like the beads at the top and bottom.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Robert Baccus (Oct 31, 2017)

Very nice bowl--pro class--don't worry about endgrain turning--they work fine with good seasoning and CA glue in the pith. Great fish also yeah.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

